# Puppy swallowed lava rocks



## Beau Dyer (Apr 14, 2017)

Yes. Lava rocks. I am moving into a new house and Beau was playing in the living room while I was unloading some boxes in the garage. Our fireplace has some small gravel at the bottom called lava rocks (looked it up) and he pushed past the little metal gate and I walked in on him eating some. I had no idea if they were toxic or could cut up his digestive tract so I rushed him to the emergency animal clinic. 

They did an x ray and exam and you could see the little bits of rock in his tummy and small intestine. His strong little teeth must have broken them up for the most part. The vet just prescribed some cans of mashed pumpkin for extra fiber to help the little bits move through his system and to just watch him. 

I am so glad he is okay. He is only 9 weeks old and I just feel like the worst mom for not better puppy proofing the new house before we moved in. Scary night and glad it is over and he is okay..


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm so pleased he is OK! It must have been very scary.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh, that is scary, glad he's ok


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Oh boy, I'm glad Beau is Ok. I had a rock eater and it was NO FUN. Hopefully Beau will outgrow his interest in rocks but in the meantime I would work on "leave it" and anytime he goes near a rock give him the command. My Cosmo needed obstruction surgery for 2 rocks he ate  ! When my vet gave them to us in a baggie after his surgery my DH said they were the most expensive rocks in the neighborhood, $1,000 each !!! Good luck, he is adorable


----------

